
Building the API experience of GPT-3, for other models - edunteman
http://getbooste.com
======
edunteman
Hey crew, Erik here.

I'm a builder in the dev-tools and infrastructure space, and I've been working
on an no/low code machine learning platform called Booste. The goal is to give
non-ML developers easy access to powerful ML models, with a simple API, just
as GPT-3 did.

Under the hood, I use trusted ML pipeline tools to label, train, and deploy
custom models. The deployed models are ran from your app with a one-line api
call through our client.

The project is very fresh, and not ready for a ShowHN, but I wanted to put it
out there to get eyes and feedback. One step at a time :)

